# Platform Extension For Trailer?



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

I saw a platform that is bolted or welded to the frame of the 5th wheel that has its own wheel(s) capable of carrying a motorcycle or golf cart. Has anyone had any experience with anything like this? We have a fifth wheel trailer which eliminates the truck bed for carrying any toys. The one I saw looks like it would work but I would appreciate hearing from someone who has experienced it not someone trying to sell it to me.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I saw one this past weekend on my way home. They are legal since its not seen as a trailer, just an added portion of the trailer. From what I've heard from other users on another forum they work and are effective, can't say I've heard of any major problems other then they are not cheap.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I see those all the time out here.. Never seen a failure or a problem with them.. Ive seen some big dressed out harleys on those dudes.. Very cool idea..

Carey


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Swivelwheel

I think this is what you are talking about. I have seen one that actually had 2 bikes on it.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Just realize it will probably void your warranty from Keystone at least on the frame if not on everything.

Whoops, just saw you are probably out of warranty anyway.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Pretty cool !! Now something like that just might change my mind on getting a 5er.

Has anyone seen one of these up close? Is it a solid connection at the "tongue" or can it flex? just wondering if it stays on the same plane of the hitch vehicle frame. Is there suspension on the rear wheel(s)?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Pretty cool !! Now something like that just might change my mind on getting a 5er.
> 
> Has anyone seen one of these up close? Is it a solid connection at the "tongue" or can it flex? just wondering if it stays on the same plane of the hitch vehicle frame. Is there suspension on the rear wheel(s)?


Oh brother...just when I thought I was all set on the 301BQ...now I see this.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pretty cool !! Now something like that just might change my mind on getting a 5er.
> 
> Has anyone seen one of these up close? Is it a solid connection at the "tongue" or can it flex? just wondering if it stays on the same plane of the hitch vehicle frame. Is there suspension on the rear wheel(s)?


Oh brother...just when I thought I was all set on the 301BQ...now I see this.
[/quote]
Hey Jim, just remember how much longer that would make the trailer.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Personally, I like the tandem tow-dolly on the MH









Now where







did I put that winning million dollar lottery ticket









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Pretty cool !! Now something like that just might change my mind on getting a 5er.
> 
> Has anyone seen one of these up close? Is it a solid connection at the "tongue" or can it flex? just wondering if it stays on the same plane of the hitch vehicle frame. Is there suspension on the rear wheel(s)?


Oh brother...just when I thought I was all set on the 301BQ...now I see this.
[/quote]
Hey Jim, just remember how much longer that would make the trailer.








[/quote]

Yea, but I go 33' 5er (4' over the truck) 4' for this device and I'm back to where I started, but more room of a 5er. We take the motorcycles about 50% of the time, so I'm be shorter 50% of the time.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pretty cool !! Now something like that just might change my mind on getting a 5er.
> 
> Has anyone seen one of these up close? Is it a solid connection at the "tongue" or can it flex? just wondering if it stays on the same plane of the hitch vehicle frame. Is there suspension on the rear wheel(s)?


Oh brother...just when I thought I was all set on the 301BQ...now I see this.
[/quote]
Hey Jim, just remember how much longer that would make the trailer.








[/quote]

Yea, but I go 33' 5er (4' over the truck) 4' for this device and I'm back to where I started, but more room of a 5er. We take the motorcycles about 50% of the time, so I'm be shorter 50% of the time.
[/quote]


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just a thought......the wheels on those trailers look kind of skimpy. Do they really hold up to 60+ mph highway driving?

Mark


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Pretty cool !! Now something like that just might change my mind on getting a 5er.
> 
> Has anyone seen one of these up close? Is it a solid connection at the "tongue" or can it flex? just wondering if it stays on the same plane of the hitch vehicle frame. Is there suspension on the rear wheel(s)?


I have seen one of these On my buddies 5th wheel toy hauler, yea on a toy hauler. He is actually carrying 4 bikes with him. It is actually mounter to the frame and will move with the plane of the ground to a point, but not severely. I personally would not go for it, but it is a good idea. The tire does actually hold up well. He has had more blowouts on the trailer, and never had the swivelwheel blowout yet.

Brent


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

on our first trip with our first tt, we met a retired couple. he had a huge 5th wheel with the single wheel swivel attachment. He had his harley on it. Talk about retirement, he would wake up in the a.m. read the paper, go for a walk/swim/whatever with his dw. Have lunch go for a ride have dinner. I asked him about the legality of his setup. His main concern was length. He said something about his total lenght was 60 or 70 some feet and that he was borderline in some states but has yet to get a ticket. When the dw and i talk about retirement, we almost always talk about how they retired and thats exactly what we want to do.


----------

